# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Little Things In Life

## Bluehacks

Little stones make big mountains
Little steps can cover miles
Little acts of loving-kindness
Give the world its biggest smiles

Little words can soothe big troubles
Little hugs can dry big tears
Little candles light the darkness
Little memories last for years

Little dreams can lead to greatness
Little victories to success
It's the little things in life
That brings the greatest happiness

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Aww...very sweet and wonderful post :Smile:

----------


## Bluehacks

Thanks for replying friend

----------


## friendlygal786

very cute and lovely post Hardik :thumbs:

----------


## Khamoshi

Hardik thats such an amazing post..it's true that little things in 
life make the big difference as u have so rightly shared  :Smile: 

Keep it up and thanks for sharing this lesson with us  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

no doubt little things matter...and they in no way remain little when they hve their own identity...thanks 4 sharing...:up;

----------


## villies

gud stuff hardick... keep it up man :up;

----------


## Bluehacks

Villies I really dont Like this...

My name is Hardik ...How many time i have to tell U.

Atleast respect Member...Or i need to take action for sure.

----------


## VS Prasad

Great things may come from small beginnings.

Large streams from little fountains flow, Tall oaks from little acorns grow.

Great people begin as small children. Great successes often develop from something very small. 

It requires a great mind for someone who does little things to make people 
feel good.

Not Many People Know That Little Things Can Make a Big Difference.

This thing called love I just can't handle it
This thing called love I must get round to it
I ain't ready
Crazy little thing called love
It cries (Like a baby)
In a cradle all night
It swings (Woo Woo)
It jives (Woo Woo)
It shakes all over like a jelly fish,
I kinda like it
Crazy little thing called love

----------

